# 24VDC Bremse -> Schutzbeschaltung?



## Betriebselektriker28 (11 Januar 2017)

Ich habe hier eine Uraltanlage mit Schützensteuerung und gruseligem Schaltschrank.  
Dafür darf ich einen neuen Schaltschrank bauen mit 1215er SPS usw...

Was mir momentan etwas unklar ist:

Die Maschine besitzt eine externe 24V DV Bremse. Durchmesser ca 30cm, kein Typenschild.
Bremst die Maschine recht flott auf Stillstand und lüftet dann wieder damit man die Handkurbel bedienen kann.
Antriebsmotor 7,5kW

Bisher wurde das ganze von einem Trafo mit Gleichrichter gespeist und über einen normalen Schütz geschaltet.


Ich würde gerne ein normales Netzteil verwenden. (eventuell das für die Steuerspannung, oder vielleicht besser ein eigenes?)

Würdet ihr eine Schutzbeschaltung der Bremse machen? z.b. Freilaufdiode?


----------



## weißnix_ (11 Januar 2017)

Schutzbeschaltung würde ich in jedem Falle ernsthaft erwägen.
Freilaufdiode --> verlängert spürbar die Reaktionszeit
besser Varistor oder Supressordiode alternativ klassisch RC-Glied.


----------



## Gleichstromer (11 Januar 2017)

Bei der Freilaufdiode kannst du zwecks schnellerem Abbau der Induktionsenergie einen Widerstand in Reihe schalten. Dimensionierung des Widerstandes nach Ohmschem Gesetz, als Strom setzt du den Nennstrom der Bremse an. Je hochohmiger der Widerstand wird, umso schneller geht der Energieabbau, allerding steigt die Induktionsspannung auch entsprechend.

Beispiel:
Nennstrom Bremse 0,4A
gewählte Induktionsspannung 20V
Diode Durchlaßspannung 1V
Widerstand = 19V/0,4A = 47,5 Ohm
Im Ausschaltmoment beträgt die Spannungspitze an den Schützkontakten dann 24V + 20V = 44V


----------



## PN/DP (11 Januar 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Freilaufdiode --> verlängert spürbar die Reaktionszeit






Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Bei der Freilaufdiode kannst du zwecks schnellerem Abbau der Induktionsenergie einen Widerstand in Reihe schalten. [...] Je hochohmiger der Widerstand wird, umso schneller geht der Energieabbau




Was meint Ihr jeweils unter "Freilaufdiode"? Und wieso sollte die bzw. der genannte Widerstand einen (negativen?) Einfluß auf die Bremse haben? 

Harald


----------



## Gleichstromer (11 Januar 2017)

Freilaufdiode nennt man eine in Sperrichtung parallel zu einer Induktivität geschaltete Diode.

Eine Freilaufdiode verzögert den Abbau des Magnetfeldes und so den mechanischen Schaltvorgang erheblich, das kann je nach Anwendungsfall schonmal ungünstig sein.

Gruß
Gleichstromer


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (11 Januar 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr jeweils unter "Freilaufdiode"? Und wieso sollte die bzw. der genannte Widerstand einen (negativen?) Einfluß auf die Bremse haben?
> 
> Harald



Ich meine eine Diode die parallel in Sperrrichtung zur Versorgunsspannung der Spule geschaltet ist. 

Wenn eine Freilaufdiode eingesetzt wird verlängern sich die Abschaltzeiten bis auf das achtfache. (zumindest bei Schützspulen)
Nehme mal an das dies bei einer Bremse nicht anders sein wird. 


@Alle:

Vielen dank schon mal für den Input! Gibt es da eventuell auch schon fertige Lösungen? Wo soll ich denn den Widerstand hinbasteln? Eventuell gleich in den Klemmkasten der Bremse...im Schaltschrank macht sich sowas nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## weißnix_ (11 Januar 2017)

Deswegen Supressordiode. Bemisst man dann nach der höchstzulässigen Spannung für das Schaltglied.
Da wird die Diode ab der BreakdownVoltage niederohmig. Vorteil ist das besser definierte Spannungsniveau bei der Abschaltung gegenüber der Diode/Widerstandskombi. Je höher ich die induktive Gegenspannung zulasse, desto schneller die Abschaltung.

Die normale Diode bewirkt einen Stromfluss quasi sofort nach Abschaltung, welcher das Magnetfeld länger aufrecht hält.

Ich hab meist sowas für den Zweck rumliegen. Oder für Ventilstecker die Bauform DO-15. Bei direkten SPS-Ansteuerungen aber bitte an die integrierte Schutzbeschaltung denken.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Januar 2017)

Falls die externe Bremse auch noch Teil der Sicherheitsfunktion ist, dann gibt es von Pilz sowas:
https://www.pilz.com/de-DE/produkte-loesungen/schaltgeraete/geraete-zur-bremsenansteuerung

Wenn du die Bremse weiterhin mit Schützen schalten willst, dann ist ein eigenes Netzteil auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Januar 2017)

Es gibt doch spezielle Bremsgleichrichter.

z.b.
http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/11354607.pdf


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (11 Januar 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Es gibt doch spezielle Bremsgleichrichter.
> 
> z.b.
> http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/11354607.pdf




Gleichrichter brauch ich ja nicht...
Das "BSG" ist tatsächlich für 24VDC! Ich kannte die nur in Verbindung mit 230/400V Einspeisung.

Aber die SEW Bremsen haben immer 3 Leitungen. Meine hat nur 2!
Ob das so hinhaut? 

Edit: Von der SEW Anleitung. (2) Ist "Schutzbeschaltung gegen Überspannung Kundenseitig".


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (12 Januar 2017)

Kleines Update:

Die Stromaufnahme der Bremse ist ca. 1,8A


@Weißnix:

Ich denke die Lösung mit der Supressordiode gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Die von dir verlinkte ist leider momentan nicht lieferbar, diese müsste auch gehen oder?

http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/suppressordioden-tvs/4860676/
oder doch lieber gleich diese:
http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/suppressordioden-tvs/9189405/

Es wäre genug Platz die im Klemmkasten der Bremse unterzubringen.


----------



## Hesse (12 Januar 2017)

> oder doch lieber gleich diese:
> http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/suppre...n-tvs/9189405/


gelesen ?  :

_Dieses Produkt kann nur im Vielfachen von 800 bestellt werden. Bitte ändern Sie die Menge entsprechend._


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Gleichrichter brauch ich ja nicht...
> Das "BSG" ist tatsächlich für 24VDC! Ich kannte die nur in Verbindung mit 230/400V Einspeisung.
> 
> Aber die SEW Bremsen haben immer 3 Leitungen. Meine hat nur 2!
> ...



SEW hat auch Bremsen mit nur 2 Anschlüssen,  gerade bei 24V.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (12 Januar 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> gelesen ?  :
> 
> _Dieses Produkt kann nur im Vielfachen von 800 bestellt werden. Bitte ändern Sie die Menge entsprechend._



Na das würde dann ja eine Zeit lang reichen... :s17:

Danke für den Hinweis, dann halt hier:
https://www.conrad.at/de/tvs-diode-vishay-5kp30a-e354-p600-333-v-5-kw-564885.html


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Januar 2017)

Die Baugröße sollte aber dem Lastspiel angepasst sein. In Deinem fall würde ich dann vermutlich eine Nummer Größer wählen (Impulsverlustleistung, Spitzenstrom).


----------



## pit_p58 (13 Januar 2017)

keb combitron 98 schau mall hier


----------

